# Nvidia problem with dual monitors

## georgejc

I have an interesting problem with my GeForce 6600 GT PCI Express Nvidia video card using Twinview. 

Prior to upgrading to Gentoo, I ran Slackware on this machine with no problems.

I currently am running two kernels on this machine, and they both have the same problem.

The 2 kernels are 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 & 2.6.23.11-rt14 (real time).

I am currently using the Nvidia-driver-100.14.19 but have tried all of the drivers in the standard portage tree and with the same problem.

The problem is as follows:

When the monitors are on, and then go into hibernation, I touch any key, and both monitors wake up without any trouble.

But, if the machine is left on, but I turn off the monitors; when I turn on the monitors and touch any key, only the first monitor turns on & the second monitor remains off. It doesn't matter in what order I turn the monitors on, or if I touch any key before I turn the monitors on. Only the first monitor turns on & the second one remains off.

The only way to get the second monitor on again is to restart X. 

I should also point out that there is no problem in console mode, but only when in X.

I've tried different drivers, but they all give me the same problem.

And since it worked fine with Slackware, I know that it works.

I'm stumped.

Any ideas anyone?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## wyvern5

Do you have your slackware xorg.conf?

----------

## georgejc

I have all of my backup up discs going back about 8 years.

But, I am still looking for my backups for that machine.

I recently cleaned my office, so now I can't find anything!

----------

## georgejc

I finally had the time to take a look at the xorg.conf file, and I found a little error.

My Section "Screen" was good, but my Screen line under the Section "ServerLayout" only had one screen listed;

Screen "Screen 1". So I added Screen "Screen 0" above that line, and that solved my problem.

----------

